# I Guess I Forgot To Drain Something



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I was testing my water system today and I guess I forgot to drain the water heater. Looks to be a costly lesson. I am usually very good with this stuff but -30 degree is very unforgiving! Any body know where to buy a Atwood 6 gallon water heater for cheap?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

malibutay said:


> Well I was testing my water system today and I guess I forgot to drain the water heater. Looks to be a costly lesson. I am usually very good with this stuff but -30 degree is very unforgiving! Any body know where to buy a Atwood 6 gallon water heater for cheap?


Try eBay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATWOOD-DSI-...sspagenameZWDVW . James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ouch.

PPL is a good source PPL Parts store


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

That's a costly mistake! I make a checklist of stuff to do for winterizing and another list of stuff to do when de-winterizing - 'cause without one, I'd do something like that, too.

Here's an Atwood 6-gallon WH from RV Wholesalers. $594 for the Gas, pilot, DSI, 120V electric model.

Here's the one that's in my 2007 Outback: Suburban WH $404 for the Gas, pilot, DSI, 120V electric model.

My Suburban fired up like a champ yesterday, for the third spring in a row - with no maintenance except draining it when it is going to be sitting for more than a couple weeks. (That water will get funky sitting in the sun for 3-4 weeks!) And bypassing and draining it during the winter months







. (Sorry!)

Question is - will the Suburban hook up and mount in the opening for the Atwood?

RV Wholesalers is cheaper than CW, and I've had good luck with stuff shipping right away. I got my Equal-i-zer hitch there, electric tongue jack brake controller, too.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, split it wide open. That must have been a good freeze. Good luck with the repair. We have the atwood with the DSI gas and water, 3 years with only a slight adjustment to the air/fuel mix thing and it fires right up ( thanks camper andy for the how-to ). I got a drain valve pet-cock on my tank and drain it so I dont get the dirty water taste. Good luck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ouch! Sorry to hear about that. Looks like you have lots of good tips for where to find a new one.

If you are feeling up to it, take some picts during the install of the new one. I'm sure other's have/will make the same mistake.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry that happened to you. On the other hand, that photo would be a great testimonial on why one should winterize and what happens when one doesn't! No reflection on you. Accidents happen.

That 8x10 glossy in ones mind as a reminder of what could happen is a pretty strong "Oh-by-The-Way."

I hope you find a good deal on a replacement. And like others said, if you are replacing it yourself, take photos as you go along. There may be others that unfortunately have the same thing happen and your help will be priceless in a bind.

Take it easy,

Eric


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

malibutay said:


> Well I was testing my water system today and I guess I forgot to drain the water heater. Looks to be a costly lesson. I am usually very good with this stuff but -30 degree is very unforgiving! Any body know where to buy a Atwood 6 gallon water heater for cheap?


Wow!!

Thats a good split you have. Look on the brighter side, it could have just cracked it then you would be looking for months where the darn water is coming from. This way there is no doubt about the failure.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Look at it this way !!! If you get the same one you have spare parts - the tank!!!!!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Try some superglue?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

JB weld ?

Thats a bummer! good luck with the fix.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Ya'll,
Not one of my biggest mistakes but hey stuff happens. A list is a great idea and I am usually alot more aware of these things. I took it out already as you could see and there wasnt much to it. There were 20 screws and a bunch of wires that I taged. beside the sealant it came out easy and I carried it by myself with 6 gallons of ice. I will post pics when I install the new one.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Life happens, not a cheap lesson, but could have been much worse too. I'd be willing to bet that you'll never forget to drain the water heater again. Plus I think more folks will remember to check too.

I'm in the habit of draining it after each trip. Though my winterizing lesson was MUCH cheaper (broken sprayer in the bathroom) I now have a winterize check list for my rig and a dewinterize check list that I can review or take out and check as I go.


----------

